# Ciguatera



## fxu (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ciguatera*
(Seinen)

Just another story of youth, love, life, and death. From the author of Ping Pong Club and Himizu, though less comedic than the former and less soul-crushingly depressing than the latter.​
​

*Spoiler*: _Previews_ 













Let's just say ... this has to be the GREATEST manga I've ever read. Yes. It beats Psyren and Gantz.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

What kind of manga is that? :amazed


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> What kind of manga is that? :amazed



It's Seinen.

It's really good ... pretty much about this guy whose life is shit and it starts turning around... 

It might sound boring .. but TRUST ME ... It's not ... every chapter is amazing.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 17, 2008)

I've put it on my reading list after seeing them scans. I like a good seinen, so this should be enjoyable.


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright, the downloads have been updated.

When the rest come out, I'll let you guys know ...

I'll wait a couple of days till I start spoiling some stuffs  .... SO READ IT


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2008)

nice one fxu...

Let me see your bewbs  ... This manga is right up my ally.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 17, 2008)

I feel sorry for Ogi.


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I feel sorry for Ogi.



Yeah ... even when you get up to chapter 42 .. you still feel sorry for him .. AND his girlfriend ;_;... even though before that some great things happen to him.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 17, 2008)

Time to start reading something new 

I need something to open .rar files


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Time to start reading something new
> 
> I need something to open .rar files





Even after the program expires, keep using it .. It won't close on you or anything, just close the window that tells you to buy it etc etc.


----------



## barbapapa (Apr 18, 2008)

LEAVE CIGGY TERA ALONE


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 18, 2008)

long time ago I've read done it,


*Spoiler*: __ 



ending was abit of a disappointment -_-




o yea this manga is very funny as hell


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2008)

it's a great read (read it awhile back)
but better then Gantz? im not to sure about that...
guess it depends on taste

btw i deleted my raws of the manga does anyone have links to em? reading this thread has perked my interest in it again


----------



## Proxy (Apr 18, 2008)

The facial expressions are a bit over the top, but that's what makes it so funny. It's more grounded being that it's about everyday type of things, so far. I couldn't stop reading. I'm on vol 2 right now.


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 18, 2008)

Champloon said:


> it's a great read (read it awhile back)
> but better then Gantz? im not to sure about that...
> guess it depends on taste
> 
> btw i deleted my raws of the manga does anyone have links to em? reading this thread has perked my interest in it again



click me


----------



## Proxy (Apr 19, 2008)

Just finished reading the chapters. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's great, but it's also not so great because of what happened to his girlfriend. I can't wait for more.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Just finished reading the chapters.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I feel the same way. I have seen all the raws for this series, and even from the raws I'm not sure how this one ends.


----------



## fxu (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been crazy about this series since I started reading it.

I couldn't hold myself so I had to look at the raws ... I'm somewhat sad cus I spoiled myself XD


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2008)

manga ended way too early 
(only 6 vols?!)


----------



## Danchou (May 3, 2008)

Must say this manga is indeed pretty good. It was difficult to symphatize with the main character due to his defeatist and strange attitude in the beginning, but as the story progressed that changes bit by bit. It is also nice to see that the manga isn't overly sweet. You might even say it's quite dark for a romance.
Though the artwork takes some getting used to, once you're used to it you learn to appreciate it partially due to it's over-the-top depiction of certain facial expressions.

I hope we'll be seeing more releases soon, since I'm somewhat hooked now.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

I also liked this manga, it's kinda depressing at soem moments. Can't wait till the chapter 43 is out.


----------



## Thorn (May 17, 2008)

Any idea when the next release might be?


----------



## fxu (May 17, 2008)

No idea 

If I had the trans, I wouldn't mind scanning it .... vol5 raw is bad, but vol4 and 6 are ok.


----------



## Danchou (May 27, 2008)

Yay, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Juubi (May 31, 2008)

Holy shit, this manga is fucking awesome

I just finished Volumes 1 and 2, and I'm addicted


----------



## Emperor Time (May 31, 2008)

I don't like that fat girl character at all.


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2008)

I need to check this out looks really good.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 1, 2008)

I just started reading this and it's fucking awesome. 

The facial expressions in this manga are priceless.


----------



## fxu (Jun 1, 2008)

If you liked this manga, make sure to check out "Boku to Issho" by the same mangaka.

It's fucking amazing as well.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 1, 2008)

Gonna start reading this today!


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 1, 2008)

It a manga worth reading for sure.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 4, 2008)

After reading the most recent chapters, things are getting even better.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 7, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I don't like that fat girl character at all.



I also hate her, she disgust me.


----------



## Ram (Jun 7, 2008)

This looks interesting. Does it have much tits in it?


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 7, 2008)

No it doesn't have any tits in it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 7, 2008)

Ram said:


> This looks interesting. Does it have much tits in it?



Not _much_ tits but it does have some partial sex scenes.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get the raws?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 8, 2008)

^Here:

Vol. 5
Vol. 6


----------



## spaZ (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone understand what happened in those volumes?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagumo pretty much just up and left... Unless she died her hair black or something? I am confused I want to know what happened! lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

I like how this manga is very realistic.


----------



## Ram (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been reading it, up to volume 2.
Pretty good, though I don't get how that guy is so popular with the girls.


----------



## fxu (Jun 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Anyone understand what happened in those volumes?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes


*Spoiler*: _volume 5&6 spoiler_ 




Nagumo died her hair and got a haircut.

Time goes by, at the end, they're already adults, and have a baby

That's what I got out of the raw


----------



## spaZ (Jun 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah noticed it after a little while. But is that Nagumo at the end with Ogi? It doesn't look like her since she was pregnant and didn't have a mole on the side of her face.


----------



## Batman (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish this was on a more regular rotation. It's too good for there to be such long stretches of nothing.


----------



## xxdollarbillxx (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know, i was asking myself the same question. Maybe pregnant Nagumo and that girl in the appartment with Ogi are two different people. weren't there two different girls? one with short dark hair and another with medium length hair in the library? 


How come they never brought the fact that Nagumo was raped by Saito's friend?


----------



## Ram (Jul 20, 2008)

~Shin~ or somebody else, could you please reupload the raw files? RS would be preferred. Thanks

Edit: Found them.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the status of this manga?


----------



## fxu (Aug 8, 2008)

Last release was *Sunday, May 25th, 2008*

Ciguatera v4 c43-46


----------



## fxu (Jan 14, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Hell Yeah, Binktopia



HEY, YOU TOOK AWAY MY NEWS!!! 

Anyway, we decided to continue Ciguatera... it might be seen as a dick move grabbing somebody else's project but they showed no intention of continuing it when we asked them (about a joint, or for us to help them).

So I hereby present you *Ciguatera 47 by Binktopia*


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2009)

fxu said:


> HEY, YOU TOOK AWAY MY NEWS!!!
> 
> Anyway, we decided to continue Ciguatera... it might be seen as a dick move grabbing somebody else's project but they showed no intention of continuing it when we asked them (about a joint, or for us to help them).
> 
> So I hereby present you *Ciguatera 47 by Binktopia*



Sorry . I saw it this morning and couldn't help but post it.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2009)

fxu said:


> HEY, YOU TOOK AWAY MY NEWS!!!
> 
> Anyway, we decided to continue Ciguatera... it might be seen as a dick move grabbing somebody else's project but they showed no intention of continuing it when we asked them (about a joint, or for us to help them).
> 
> So I hereby present you *Ciguatera 47 by Binktopia*


AT FUCKING LAST

YOU GUYS ARE WIN

CIGUATERA DESERVES CAPS


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG <3 YEAH


----------



## barbapapa (Jan 15, 2009)

public scans ftl


----------



## fxu (Jan 15, 2009)

barbapapa said:


> public scans ftl



You should've seen the guttershadows on the raws '>.>

But it's all we had. Didn't come out so bad :x


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2009)

fxu said:


> HEY, YOU TOOK AWAY MY NEWS!!!
> 
> Anyway, we decided to continue Ciguatera... it might be seen as a dick move grabbing somebody else's project but they showed no intention of continuing it when we asked them (about a joint, or for us to help them).
> 
> So I hereby present you *Ciguatera 47 by Binktopia*


F'yeah!

Thanks for the scan.


----------



## ruskirambo (Apr 7, 2009)

where can i get volume 5-6 raws? none of the links in this thread work 

even cheaked lurk on irc it has only up to volume 4.


----------



## jaycbll (May 1, 2009)

can someone explain wht happens in the end?  i cant wait  -_-


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2009)

SOMEONE CONTINUE THE SCANS RAWR



Pretty plz :3 ?


----------



## Proxy (May 1, 2009)

I thought this was picked up by someone else? Only one new chapter thus far?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 16, 2009)

eh Chapter 48 seems to be out.

Binktopia.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

Is this about 5 bulls?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 16, 2009)

No it's about one of the best mangas ever.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea, I really enjoy this manga. I just wish we had regular scans.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 17, 2009)

One of my favorite mangas...EVER.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> No it's about one of the best mangas ever.



So it's like Bakuman?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2009)

Epic shit, I only hate that it isn't finished. Love slice of life shit with romance


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So it's like Bakuman?


Sorry, I don't read manga.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2009)

Just read chapters 1-47 I'm hooked this manga is great


----------



## shadowlords (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow this manga has made me genuinely pissed off. So angry can't read this anymore! 

It's very good though for anyone that is interested but if you are a righteous man you will get pissed off too


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 18, 2009)

this manga made me angry, very very angry especially at the beginning still only at chapter 22 right now need to read some more.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2009)

wtf is this

getting angry @ a manga?

guise just fap lol


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFINALLY 

Can't wait to fap tonight.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2009)

I just read it

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

finally fucking new chapters


----------



## Smoke (Nov 2, 2009)

link 47-50, mofos


I don't wanna have to go out and find it on my own


----------



## BVB (Nov 3, 2009)

wait wait.. so this guy just raped nagumo and then left and.. thats it?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Nov 3, 2009)

what do u guys think, did nagumo become pregnant with kazuki's friend(forgot the name) or not?


----------



## Yozora (Nov 4, 2009)

fxu said:


> I'm currently reading Boku to Issho .... fucking hilarious. (up to chapter 19, do you have the rest ?)
> 
> I took a look at Ping Pong and the art didn't appeal to me ... I'll be on the look-out for Himizu



im reading boku to issho too right now, and its hilarious indeed.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess I have no choice 

Thanks.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2009)

lol wat im already a member


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> wait wait.. so this guy just raped nagumo and then left and.. thats it?


wat

When did this happen o_O?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Nagumo wasn't raped, so I take it he's referring to when she almost went all the way with that sleazy co-worker.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2009)

c3zz4rr said:


> what do u guys think, did nagumo become pregnant with kazuki's friend(forgot the name) or not?


What when did this happen?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 9, 2009)

When Kazuki invited the two chicks over to his house they slipped sleeping pills into their coffee but kazuki decided he couldn't do it and went to get her boyfriend who was at the train station but his friend raped nagumo while he was out


----------



## Yozora (Nov 11, 2009)

yup. saito friend rape her and maybe that's why saito moved

Fuck! i really can't wait for the the next chapter, if only i could read japanese...


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2009)

But that was ages ago though.

Nagumo has shown no signs of pregnancy.


----------



## Fall n fail (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. is there possibility that There is Raws for the two remaining volumes

Volume 5-6
 Th raw Links in the previous Page is Down.

Thank you for reading man


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck finding them.

But they do exist.

In fact, you could just try Google.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2009)

I need a new chapter


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2009)

We all do. There should only be a hanful of chapters left now.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm only on chapter 6 but i already love this manga. So funny.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet. **


----------



## The Imp (Jan 2, 2010)

cool

MS has translations for the rest of volume 5 so hopefully the wait for new chapters won't be ridiculously long.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea that's what I mean. The manga has ended years ago and we still are waiting for new scans.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

Yosh      !


----------



## The Imp (Jan 24, 2010)

I re uploaded them if anyone wants.

.zip"]http://www.mediafire.com/file/jjejyyli2fz/Ciguatera_v05c53[MS].zip
.zip"]http://www.mediafire.com/file/y44jmj3yjrw/Ciguatera_v05c54[MS].zip


*Spoiler*: __ 



it was nice seeing taniwaki again


----------



## hehey (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, im tryng to study right now too, but like Ogino, i just keep on changing the scenery (on my computer screen anyway).


----------



## Yozora (Jan 25, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I re uploaded them if anyone wants.
> 
> .zip"]http://www.mediafire.com/file/jjejyyli2fz/Ciguatera_v05c53[MS].zip
> .zip"]http://www.mediafire.com/file/y44jmj3yjrw/Ciguatera_v05c54[MS].zip
> ...



Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally some tits in the latest chapters.

This manga was severely lacking on what I read it for.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 5, 2010)

55-60 is out. Go get themz.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey, it's that silly reaction face manga.

Just read the first chapter, the premise looks promising (japanese school kids getting bullied is always a turn-on for me) and I love the distinctive style.

OP post reminds me that I should read Ping Pong Club, thx OP.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 13, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> Hey, it's that silly reaction face manga.
> 
> Just read the first chapter, the premise looks promising (japanese school kids getting bullied is always a turn-on for me) and I love the distinctive style.
> 
> OP post reminds me that I should read Ping Pong Club, thx OP.



If you want good laugh then i recommend Boku to Issho. But if you want much darker story than ciguatera then i recommend Himizu. Both Boku to Issho and Himizu are from by the same author who wrotes Ciguatera and Ping pong club.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 15, 2010)

I liked this till the rape scenes.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 16, 2010)

oh god chapters 61-64 are priceless


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2010)

LINK ME


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> I liked this till the rape scenes.


I only read it for the rape scenes.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 9, 2010)

Time to start reading again


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2010)

Ending is wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't expect that ending, and it was a great series. I liked every minute of it.


----------



## AzureJericho (Apr 10, 2010)

That ending blindsided the fuck out of me.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

omg the ending 

This is definitely one of my top 3 mangas.

If only it went forever.


----------



## BlaZeR (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, what? So why'd they break up? GRR


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Spoiler tag, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 5, 2010)

What a great last volume. First half was hilarious 



BlaZeR said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? So why'd they break up? GRR




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted them to stay together...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what happened? I finished about half of this and just couldn't get back into it after I took a little break. Though I'd like to hear how it ended


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 20, 2010)

Fullmetalthis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened? I finished about half of this and just couldn't get back into it after I took a little break. Though I'd like to hear how it ended




*Spoiler*: __ 



It ends with a timeskip where you see them older. She is pregnant with some other guy and he has a new girlfriend he loves now. Shit was sad


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2010)

I hated the ending of this series.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 20, 2010)

I liked it. It threw you for a curve, but I wished it would have continued on.


----------

